# My $1700 Gaming Build [?]



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

1. Budget: $1700.

2. Brands: I don't mind what it is, as long as it's reliable.

3. Multitasking: A lot of multitasking. Like, encoding a video while listening to music and gaming a bit.

4. Gaming: A lot of games. I want to be able to play Starcraft2, Diablo3, and Crysis at full specs, no lag.

5. Calculations: Media encoding... like writing dvd menu's and burning them?

6. Overclocking: I'll only overclock if it's worth it. :]

7. Storage: Full seasons and movies, game iso's, and other things. I need at least 1TB, maybe two 500GB running a RAID0 setup.

8. Legacy Support: Nope.

9. Operating System: I want Linux compatibility, and Windows 7 Ultimate. I already have the os already. :]

10. Case: I want a gaming case. Xoxide has some awesome ones. The Bulldozer looks great, but I found some complaints on the air cooling, so I don't know anymore.

11. Accessories: I would like a temperature gauge in the front, an all in one card reader, and maybe some other cool stuff like cathode lights.

12. Recycled Components: No.

13. Monitor: I'm using a flat screen tv with hdmi.

14. Stores: Newegg and Tigerdirect, since they have cashback from bing and ebates.

15. Location: USA, Ca.


So far, I found this build 

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5483246&Sku=SYX-1032

for $1669.11, with 204.80 cashback. It looks really good.


And also, I built this gaming pc on cyberpowerpc.com for about $1800+shipping.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CD:LG 22X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Dual Layer Drive (BLACK COLOR) (I would like a lightscribe instead, but they don't offer it here and I can't uncheck the cd drive in the bundle. x.x)

CASE:NZXT M59 Gaming Mid-Tower Case with See-Thru Window

CASUPGRADE:12in (Blue Color) Cold Cathode Neon Light

CS_FAN:Maximum 120MM Color Case Cooling Fans for your selected case (Red Color)

CPU:Intel® CoreT i7-920 2.66 GHz 8M L3 Cache LGA1366

CARE1:CoolerMaster Thermal Fusion 400 Extreme Performance CPU - Thermal Compound Optimized for Thermal Dissipation [+10]

CARE2rofessional Wiring for All WIRING Inside The System Chassis - Minimize Cable Exposure, Maximize Airflow in Your System [+19]

FAN:Asetek LCLC 120 Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Extreme Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA)

FLASHMEDIA:INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR)

HDD:Extreme Performance (RAID-0) with 2 Identical Hard Drives (1TB (500GBx2) SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)

KEYBOARD:Saitek Eclipse-II (PK02U) Gaming Keyboard

MOUSE:XtremeGear Optical USB 3 Buttons Gaming Mouse

MOTHERBOARD3-Way SLI Support) Asus P6T Intel X58 Chipset SLI/CrossFireX Mainboard Triple-Channel DDR3/1600 SATA RAID w/ eSATA 

MEMORY:6GB (2GBx3) PC1333 DDR3 PC3 10666 Triple Channel Memory (Corsair Dominator

NOISEREDUCE1:Anti-Vibration Fan Mounts

POWERSUPPLY:800 Watts Power Supplies (CyberPowerPC XF800S Performance ATX 2.0 Power - Quad SLI Ready)

SERVICE:STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT

SPEAKERS:Logitech Z313 2.1 DT speaker

TEMP:NZXT Sentry-2 Fan Touch Screen Fan Control & Temperature Display 

UPS1:GigaByte Lightning Guardian Angel LAN Surge Protector

VIDEO:2 NVIDIA GeForce GTX260 CORE 216 896MB 16X PCI Express

FREE GAME: - Street Fighters IV

WNCCI Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Interface Card
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have to wait a bit longer to get the second build, when my second 'check' comes in the mail. I built a pc on newegg also, but I don't want to overwhelm the helpful people on this site. :]

Thanks for all of your help in advance. I'm just... so confused. There are so many awesome parts and they attract you with their aesthetics and deals. And also there are so many sites that sell you things for either cheaper or that are way more expensive. I want a great gaming desktop that'll last through upgrades for the next few years. Bragging rights are always good too. ^^'

-Flametorrent


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The same could be built for considerably less money and that PSU is most likely not up to supplying enough clean power.
Newegg is a far more reliable source for parts.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree. 650w seems strange to me. But I was considering replacing it if it wasn't up to the job.

I got this setup so far on newegg for $1,162.83. I need a case still and a great graphic card. I was looking forward to getting two 260GTX Core 216 for sli, but they were out of them until the 20th.

----------------------------------------------------
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
Item #: N82E16822148433
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
-$15.00 Instant
$99.99
$84.99

SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Retail
Item #: N82E16817151087
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
$199.99

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM
Item #: N82E16835100007
Return Policy: Consumable Item Standard Return Policy
$8.99

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C8D - Retail
Item #: N82E16820145224
Return Policy: Memory Standard Return Policy
-$15.00 Instant
$258.99
$243.99

ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail
Item #: N82E16813131359
Return Policy: Limited Replacement Only Return Policy
Protect Your Investment (expand for options)
-$10.00 Instant
$249.99
$239.99


Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80601920 - Retail
Item #: N82E16819115202
Return Policy: CPU Replacement Only Return Policy
-------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks, :]

I'm still kind of thinking about that 12GB triple channel build or the one I built on cyberpowerpc. I could get that build for cheaper on newegg? 'hm...

-Flametorrent


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Much better system for less money. 1GB of RAM is a waste of money. 4GB is more than sufficient.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice choice on the power supply; the SeaSonic X750 is probably one of the best 750W power supplies around.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Any comments on these builds?

Build1 :cyberpowerpc.com:
--------------------------
For: $1,685.24.

Case: http://www.nzxt.com/products/m59/

CPU: Intel® Core™ i7-920 2.66 GHz 8M L3 Cache LGA1366

HDD: Extreme Performance (RAID-0) with 2 Identical Hard Drives (8 dollars 
more to get two 500GB to enable Raid-0)(1TB (500GBx2) SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD)

Motherboard: GIGABYTE X58 GA-EX58-UD3R 2 WAY CROSSFIRE/SLI DDR3

Memory: 6GB (2GBx3) PC1333 DDR3 PC3 10666 Triple Channel Memory (Corsair Dominator)

Power Supply: http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1264&ID=1830#Tab1

Cooling: Asetek LCLC 120 Liquid Cooling System 120MM Radiator & Fan (Extreme Cooling Performance + Extreme Silent at 20dBA)

Optical Drive: LG 22X DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Dual Layer Drive

Sound: Logitech Z313 2.1 DT speaker

Video: 2 NVIDIA GeForce GTX260 CORE 216 896MB 16X PCI Express in SLI

Other stuff: I'm probably going to try to sell the keyboard and mouse it comes with.

It has the "NZXT Sentry-2 Fan Touch Screen Fan Control & Temperature Display". Found on this site here:
http://www.nzxt.com/products/sentry_2/

PCI Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps Network Interface Card.

Internal 12 in 1 MediaReader/Writer.

Services: They are going to put on thermal compound for $10 and "professional wiring" for $19 as shown here=

http://www.cyberpowerpc.com/spec/ge...ble Exposure, Maximize Airflow in Your System
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Build2 :Newegg.com:
-----------------
For: $1,390.35.

Case: Don't know yet. I want one from xoxide though.

CPU: Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor Model BX80601920 - Retail

HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive

Motherboard: ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail (has more usb slots)

Memory: CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model TR3X6G1600C8D - Retail

Power Supply: SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Retail

Cooling: ...the case fans and the stock cooler that comes with the i7 so far.

Optical Drive: LG Black 8X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM 40X CD-ROM SATA Internal Combo LG Blu-ray Reader & 16X LightScribe DVD±R DVD Burner - Retail

Sound: Logitech S-220 17 Watts 2.1 Multimedia Speaker System - OEM

Video: Haven't picked it out on newegg yet.

Other stuff: 

Saitek PZ30AU Black USB Standard Eclipse Keyboard - Retail

APC P74 4 Feet 7 Outlets 490 Power Surge Protector - Retail

TRENDnet TEW-643PI 32bit PCI Wireless Adapter - Retail

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound - OEM

I already own a pretty good mouse. :]


This build needs a graphic card, a wifi card, and a media writer/reader for my sd cards. I'm constantly switching them around and adding things for my Wii's homebrew stuff.
--------------------------------------

Thanks so much again.


-Flametorrent


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Neweeg build is a much better choice. Cases with the gauges and bling are generally not as well constructed and the sensors rarely work properly. You can't beat CoolerMaster and Antec for solid cases with good airflow properties for the prices.
If you have to use wireless, I would suggest a Wi-Fi card from the manufacturer of the wireless router.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Tyree said:


> The Neweeg build is a much better choice. Cases with the gauges and bling are generally not as well constructed and the sensors rarely work properly. You can't beat CoolerMaster and Antec for solid cases with good airflow properties for the prices.
> If you have to use wireless, I would suggest a Wi-Fi card from the manufacturer of the wireless router.






Tyree always has excellent advice without driving your wallet into the ditch!

its easy to spend more; but are you getting a value ?


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

There's always this too.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290372786227

Email he sent to me regarding pricing and extra's I wanted:

Yes, Bing pays you back for using it and I can tell you how if you don't know yet. I forgot that I also have a new WiFi card which I bought for it. So, if you want I could install both Blu-Ray writer and a WiFi card to make sure everything works together and list it for $1400 with Free Shipping - which means if you use Bing (it's currently 8%, but sometimes goes up to 15% on weekends), you'll get $112 back from Bing and the whole thing will cost you $1288 shipped. Also, as I said before - I'd include that Memorex 25Gb 15 Blu-Ray Disks Pack. After all, you'll get a $2025 package which includes: PC MSRP $1700 + Pioneer Blu-Ray $230 + Disks $50 + WiFi Card $45, but without a warranty. I could get everything ready over the weekend and ship on monday by UPS Ground. You can also use eBates.com together with Bing to get an extra 2% back, so you can save whole 10% - $140. Let me know what you decide. Thanks again.
------------------------------------------------------------------

Kay, so now I only need a case, cd/dvd combo reader/writer drive, and a graphic card. Waiting for those GTX 260s to come in so I can add them to my basket. :]

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive

SeaSonic X750 Gold 750W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Logitech S-220 17 Watts 2.1 Multimedia Speaker System

Saitek PZ30AU Black USB Standard Eclipse Keyboard (awesome keyboard)

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound (do I really need this?)

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 
12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory

ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard (this thing has huge ram potential! Woo! Upgrades into the future)

Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor

APC P74 4 Feet 7 Outlets 490 Power Surge Protector (Only $10. I want to protect my investment.)

Thanks. So. Much. All of you! Woo! This is fun. :]
=====
Edit: Thinking about getting this case with dual cathodes and the Kingwin MACH 800W Modular Power Supply from here: http://xoxide.com/nzxt-tempest-gamingcase-black.html#:::: It's $270.97. Case alone is $120.

Or from here with the same stuff for $254.97. http://xoxide.com/auzentech-gmc-bulldozer-case.html. Case alone is $100. :]
=====

-Flametorrent


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Kingwin PSU's are not good.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree with Tyrees advice. Always go for a good power supply Corsair and Seasonic are the best.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh wow okay then. I'll stick with the SeaSonic then. Thanks, :]

Now for a graphic card and this build will be complete with everything I need to start gaming. $110.13 of this build is for tax. $21 for shipping. Stupid Ca tax!! I wish I knew someone in Arizona so I could just go pick it up. I'm sure it wouldn't be $110.13 extra for gas.

Anyways, the price hanging on my head without a graphic card is $1466.42.

So a graphic card would either have to be $234 with free shipping, or I could take out some other things that I don't need in my build. Like the cool keyboard = $50 and the speakers (since it'll use the hdmi to the tv speakers and display video right?) = $23.99. 

So then I'll have $308 to use for a graphic card.

Using bing and ebates cashback program, tigerdirect may be the site where I should buy the graphic card and some of the other things like thermal paste, keyboard, case, speakers, Wireless D-link card, DVD/CD reader/writer, maybe even the i7 and that surge protector since I get 8% cashback right now. I'd get... maybe...let's see... $470.96... 8% of that... $37.60 cashback. ..so it'll cover shipping from tigerdirect and a little more.

Build -Rough draft before final-
------------------------------------------------------------------------
PLEXTOR 24X DVD/CD Writer Black SATA Model PX-880SA LightScribe Support= $52.99

Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case (sample case for now just to see the pricing on things) = $89.99

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000528AS 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive = $89.99

D-Link WDA-1320 32-bit PCI Wireless G Desktop Adapter = $39.99

SeaSonic Gold 750W SLI Ready 80 Certified Modular Power Supply = $199.99

Logitech S-220 17 Watts 2.1 Multimedia Speaker System = $23.99

Saitek PZ30AU Black USB Standard Eclipse Keyboard = $49.99

Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound = $8.99

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) = $243.99
Triple Channel Kit

ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard = $239.99

Intel Core i7-920 Bloomfield 2.66GHz LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor = $288.99

APC P74 4 Feet 7 Outlets 490 Power Surge Protector = $6
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would be looking for the ATI 4890 personally 


on another note of consideration; I find the Corsair 850-TX (provantage.com) for $124.00 to be a better "value" The Seasonic is the King of Heap without question, but for $75.00 more money; I cant throw my vote into that box


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you are also aware that to get higher than 1333mhz on the ram speed (which is the default ram speed for the i7-920) you must do that thru overclocking ?

only the insanely expensive i7-965 will auto run the memory above 1333mhz


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

enjoy the build


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Before you buy (if you haven't already), the SeaSonic M12D 850W is on sale for $140:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...67&cm_re=Seasonic_850W-_-17-151-067-_-Product

Excellent value! Modular, and more efficient than the TX850W.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Before you buy (if you haven't already), the SeaSonic M12D 850W is on sale for $140:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...67&cm_re=Seasonic_850W-_-17-151-067-_-Product
> 
> Excellent value! Modular, and more efficient than the TX850W.






Yeah; I would jump on that as the best of two worlds! cost / performance


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks. :]

4890 'huh... I'll look up reviews and youtube some gameplay.

Yeah, I'm aware that I'll need to overclock to get the ram sticks true potential. "The sticks are actually 1333mhz but have huge oc potential" as one of the comments on newegg says. ^^


So you'd get that other psu? I think it is really pricey. $200, but if I can afford it then it'll be okay.

Question: What (gah this sounds like such a stupid question but I need to know) determines the compatibility of SATA drives. Because I saw that some of the things I'm getting are sata and I remembered running into trouble with it before. If it's the mobo then I'm okay. This x58 model has like 6 connectors for sata drives.

-On a side note, I just looked at the specs for the mobo. "-up to 2000Mhz –through overclocking." Are the expensive ram chips I'm getting worth it since I'm getting the initial i7 at 2.66?


-Flametorrent


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would buy the seasonic M12-850 watt for $140.00 as Phaedrus linked not the $199.00 version


the ram sticks you have linked in your spec are fine, I would not go any crazier than that $$$$$$$$, you will be hard pressed to get all the speed those sticks have to offer


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Haha sweet! I will do so then. Thank you very much. 

I'll be back on after 6 or so tonight. I'll be thinking about what graphic card to buy. :]


Edit: I have $422.57 left over now. Woo! $51.20 cash back from bing on tigerdirect. 'um... ebay has 8% cashback so I'm looking for a (I have a D-Link router) wireless router for my brand.


-Flametorrent


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

SATA is SATA if you have the SATA ports on your motherboard you can have as many SATA drives wether hard drives or dvd drives as you want.

SATA does not use a slave/master or cable select setup like IDE does. So you just plug in and go. Your main drive (C:\) is determined by which port it goes into.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, that makes sense. :]

How about two of these for $387? (Radeon HD 4890)

From here since I can get the $50 cashback: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...-details.asp?EdpNo=5563895&sku=P450-4894 GRID

I just wish it was from EVGA with their step up program and excellent life time warranty.

Oh, and in case I don't end up getting a flat screen tv for my room with hdmi, I could get this screen here: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=5379051&CatId=0

It only has dvi. Which is okay since I'm buying speakers anyways. If I get a flat screen with hdmi, then I won't need to buy speakers, right?


-Flametorrent


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Many techs on here don't like Crossfire configurations. I think, if you have a PSU that can handle it (and the SeaSonic M12D 850W can) and you have at least a 1920x1200 monitor (do you?) and a mobo that supports it, and your games support it... It's a valid option.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

How come they don't like them? Is sli favored or is just having two graphic cards... for lack of a better word- stupid? oO;

I'm looking at this 24" Widescreen for $230 that's 1920x1200, but if my parents get me a flat screen TV for christmas (one can hope!) then will it still work for a higher resolution?

-Flametorrent


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

SLI and crossfire work about equally; the problem is game support

you see game rendering has to be done in sequential order; so there is only so much work that can be done until you or the game make the next move ......its not like photoshop where a task can be rendered from both the end and the beginning so to speak, with gaming frames are dependant upon sequential completion

sli and crossfire typically deliver about 15-20% in gaming performance "provided" the game is optimized for dual cards, most games are not truely optimized for dual card processing, they have spots so to speak in the game which benefits from two video cards but as a general rule you dont get much bang for your buck with the second card, but if you have the money to spend, by all means

I have a friend who was not only shocked by discouraged when he discovered he had better game play with one ati 4870 then he did with two 4870's .......gaming was not smooth and often crashed with two 4870's


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, that's the thing with CFX/SLI. Not all games support it well. When it is supported well and you have a large monitor you can see up to a 40-50% improvement in performance (the 10-20% number is from early driver iterations; CFX 5770s can get a 50% improvement in games that are well-coded for CFX. Other cards see 25-40%). 

So in games that support CrossFire, you get huge benefits. But in ones that don't, or that don't support it well, you can get little or no, or even negative performance changes. Good news is, you can disable CrossFire from the CCC.

I dunno. My instinct is that it isn't worth using CrossFire right from the get-go when building a computer from parts. But when considering upgrading, it can sometimes be more cost-effective to go the dual card route.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I dunno. My instinct is that it isn't worth using CrossFire right from the get-go when building a computer from parts. But when considering upgrading, it can sometimes be more cost-effective to go the dual card route. 


I too would agree with that logic


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Flametorrent said:


> How come they don't like them? Is sli favored or is just having two graphic cards... for lack of a better word- stupid? oO;


The small performance gain to the added cost ratio just doesn't make economic sense. However, I will concede to the upgrade consensus as being a cost effective option.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

example = pairing two cards that each cost $200.00 for a total of $400.00 seldom will out perform one high end $400.00 card 

but like the fellas said, if you already have one card that cost you $200.00 and a year later you want an upgrade, it makes sense to add another $200.00 matching card rather than abandoning the old $200.00 card and buying a $400.00 card


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Or look at it this way.


Back in the day, a Radeon 4870 cost $200. That's how much I paid for mine. Now, a new 4870 costs $165, or a used one costs $130. Two 4870s will perform on par with a 4870x2 or 5870, which cost $450 and $500 respectively. Call it $350 for a used 4870x2. Thus it's a question of $330-365 vs. $350-500. In that case, CrossFire 4870s would make more economic sense than upgrading to a single card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Or the "Green" way-the new(two GPU's-larger PSU-larger case etc.) or upgrade costs aside.
Two GPU's create twice the radiant heat inside the case and require more energy use.
More fans are required to assist in dissipation of that heat resulting in more energy usage and more noise. 
Or "The Big Picture" :grin: The long term effect of that internal case heat on other parts.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yep there is no need in corssfire or sli in my opinion. Far too much money for very little performance gain plus the fact that only a handful of games support it (and most of those games are crap).


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I hate to tell the crossfire and sli customers their machines problems are software driven, they never believe me until they pull one of the cards and the machine is either stable again or the game play is far better .........then they they act as if I shafted them, a select few never heed the advice to sell off the old card on ebay and then buy one high performance card 

its the same ole song almost every time >>>>newer is better / the more ram the better / more money spent= better performance / bigger is better / 64bit is better than 32bit :4-dontkno


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

--------------
Final Build:
------------------
------------------
Newegg.com stuff:
------------------
Ca Tax: = $68.39 
Shipping: = $26.18
Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case = $89.99
SeaSonic M12D SS-850 850W ATX12V V2.3/EPS12V V2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply = $139.99
ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard = $239.99
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model = $224.99
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5 = $89.99
-----------------------
Extras from Newegg.com:
-----------------------
APC P74 4 Feet 7 Outlets 490 Power Surge Protector = $10.99
Logitech S-220 17 Watts 2.1 Multimedia Speaker System = $23.99
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound = $8.99
___________
T = $923.49

----------------------
Tigerdirect.com stuff:
----------------------
P450-5872 :: XFX Radeon HD 5870 XXX Edition Video Card - 1GB GDDR5, PCI-Express 2.0, CrossFireX Ready, Dual DVI, Display Port, HDMI = $429.99
CP1-I7-920 :: Intel Core i7 920 Processor BX80601920 - 2.66GHz, LGA 1366, 4.8GT/s QPI, 8MB L3 Cache, Quad-Core, HyperThreading, Bloomfield = $289.99
P67-2022 :: Plextor PX-880SA DVD/CD Super Multi Writer - DVD+R 24x SATA, Lightscribe = $49.99
R99-1072 :: Razer RZ03-00180100-R3U1 Lycosa Gaming Keyboard = $59.99
___________
T = $829.96

Total: = $1753.45
Cashback: = $106.23
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Rambling: I only have $1700, I might get $50 Christmas money, so that makes $1750... and I need money for school books... so subtract $150... $1600... I'll be getting my check for another $400 in March on the 16th.

Cashback takes two months to go into my account... *thinking*

I got to sell my old school books on ebay. xD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Lol okay so, that is my final build. Are all of the pieces compatible? Thanks, as always. :]

-Flametorrent


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks very good I seen no snags at all ray:


although; IMHO, there is no video card really worth $400.00 I personally would shoot for the 5770 next year when the 5870 is down to $300.00 you could upgrade by selling the 5770 on ebay

although, I dont see any game the 5770 cant handle unless you are using a 30inch or larger monitor ?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

linderman said:


> although, I dont see any game the 5770 cant handle unless you are using a 30inch or larger monitor ?


Well, the 5770 is equivalent to my 4870, or a fraction slower. My card can play any game maxed at 1440x900; however, if I could up it to 1680x1050 then I would no longer be able to play many recent releases on their full settings anymore. Go to 1920x1200 or 1080p or some such, and suddenly I'm struggling even to hit high settings on new releases, and even 2008 games like Fallout 3 would have to have most of their eye candy dialed back. At 2560x1600, my 4870 would barely scrape medium settings for most modern games.


So if he has a monitor in the 20-24" range and wants to play current games on their max settings and be able to play future games on those settings without upgrading as well, then at least a 4980/GTX275 makes sense, and a 5850 or 5870 would be a good (if pricey) investment. 

Normally I would say wait for nVidia to release the GT300 cards so competition can bring prices down... But late February is the earliest release date I'm hearing, and it would take at least a month after the release of the GTX380 for Radeon 5000 prices to go down.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you all so much. :]


Soo, I don't even have a monitor at the moment. It's going to be awhile until I can get one, so I'm going to save all of this stuff into my 'basket' until I can get a screen. 

Hopefully all of it will go down in price by then. Maybe one more month or two? I start school in February so I'm not really in too much of a hurry, as long as I can build it up and have it do some video encoding for me for my film class. I doubt they'll have me do it the first month of class. Probably just lectures and working with lights... -_-

The 300 series... I hope they surprise us all and release it way early. That would rock. 

On a side note: GAH! Patience is difficult to have when you have a computer that crashes constantly, can't encode, can't play games above the graphics of chess, tetris, and pong, and that has a battery life of 3 minutes without being on the power cord!! What kind of laptop is that?! I can't WAIT to get a new powerful more reliable desktop.

Thanks for all of your help again everyone!! I'm loving this forum. :]]

-Flametorrent


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Shoot, okay so I decided to get the 5850 for now and then sell it when prices for the 5870 go down. Good deal?

Still no monitor, but I think I can use my old tv screen for now, right? I think it supports vga... either that or I'll have to get a converter. I'll find one for maybe $3. Woot.

Total: $1549.59, with $120 cashback in two months. It's enough for books, and by the time I get the package full of computer parts and I put them together, I'll be receiving my other check for $450, so I'll have enough for a new screen. 

First off though I have a few questions.

1: HDMI is better than dvi, right? It goes vga<dvi<hdmi?
2: Should I buy two 500GB hard drives so I can set them in RAID?
3: What's a good website to buy monitors from? I want one with hdmi, a lot of features, and around 24". Something like this.

-------
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3977547&Sku=S203-2420
-------
4: 'uh... what's the order in which I should put this beast together? And what should I use the thermal paste on?

=============
Okay so while wearing an anti-static wristband attached to the metal part of the case=Case-Mobo-DVD/CD Writer-CPU-Heatsink?-(apply some thermal paste to the chip?)-graphic card-HD-Ram-Plug in all cables-put in the power supply and plug in the power cords into the other parts-check all connections-plug it in? And then the POST will signal the okay, and I'll plug it in to some screen that has either DVI or use a converter for S-video. (old... old tv. I have a crt monitor so I could use that I guess... 14.5" I think... I'd rather use that old tv...haha... *sigh*.)
=============

-Flametorrent


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The 5850 is still a very, very good card.

1.) None is really "better". HDMI and DVI are digital, and support higher resolution than VGA. HDMI also supports audio, but that's the only real advantage over DVI.

2.) I wouldn't bother.

3.) Newegg is good, of course. They have a pretty good selection. Samsung makes the best, but LG, Acer, Asus, Sony, etc. are all good as well.

4.) Too long to go into real detail. But I would install the CPU into the motherboard first, then apply thermal paste to the surface (this is the only place you will use it, and you just need one small (1/2 of a pea) drop), then the heatsink on that, then install the RAM, and THEN install the motherboard et al into the case.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohh okay that's cool. Thanks!!

Does the i7 come with it's own heatsink? If not I better add that to my cart before I check out. ><


-Flametorrent


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

All Intel retail processors come with their own heatsink... And actually that heatsink should already have a thermal pad on it, so you don't need thermal paste. However, quality aftermarket paste works better than the pads.

*If you use thermal paste, make sure to remove the thermal pad from the heatsink using 70% or greater isopropyl alcohol and a lint free rag.*


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got an Asus monitor, less expensive than the samsung you linked. It's a great monitor, actually have two from Asus, liked the first one so much, I bought another.
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4942567&CatId=4420


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow that's a great deal. Thanks, I'll probably end up getting that one. :]

=========
Dang it sucks bing's cashback went down for tigerdirect. I hope it doesn't keep going down! It's at 8%. It was at 12.5% today probably because of the holiday. I want to wait for a little while to see what happens but then it might completely cancel the cashback for tigerdirect so I think I should take what I can get.
=========

Thermal paste... yeah I might as well do that. It's only $9. Thanks!

--Installing the main components on the motherboard first and then installing the pieces is a really good plan of action. I can't believe I never thought of that.

Sheesh, I've learned a ton. Thanks. Happy holidays to everyone. :]

-Flametorrent


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Shoot. I finally got my check and cashed it, but now the graphic card I wanted is out of stock. xD

Right now it's 15% cashback on tigerdirect. You have to type in "Tiger Direct" and refresh the page a few times to see it.

The only cards of the 5850's they have in stock are "HIS" and "Diamond", from reading reviews they say the only difference really is the warranties. Is this true? If so, then what graphic card should I get while I can? I really want this 15% cashback. Buying one of those Diamond cards gives me about $50 back. Argh I wish I could get that sapphire card.


-Flametorrent


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why not look elsewhere?


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

'hm... well because I get cashback from this site. So for today, a $300 graphic card would give me about $45 back, and with that I can buy some nice speakers.

I'd totally buy it from somewhere else if someone can show me the way? :]

I'm about to go on directron and check if they have it for cheaper than $300. 'cause either I get cashback or the original price of the item is far cheaper somewhere else.

-Flametorrent


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, and another problem is that I saw someones review talking about the case I was going to buy, the Antec Nine hundred. They said that the motherboard

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4366643&sku=A455-2868

has issues connecting the PSU at the bottom to the HD Audio and that it gets in the way of the fan. True?


-Flametorrent


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am not sure but I do know that you may have cable tidying issues inside the case.

I never had a bother with building any system using the 900 apart from cable management which was fiddly which I think that article you saw was referring to


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I have had no issues with using antec 900 case and I have used a pile of different motherboard makes and models


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks _linderman_. I hope this case doesn't have any problems. :]

*@greenbrucelee*: From what I've seen this case has been reviewed to have some wire issues. Is it really that big of a deal? ><

---------
-Does anyone have any ideas of another case that would interest me?

Something that's ready for me to switch over to liquid cooled and with enough fans to keep all of my parts working for the next year?

I'd like it if it also looked good. See through side panel, blue, green, or red, made out of steel, mesh, and/or plastic though I'd prefer steel or that mesh stuff.

Thanks, :]


-Flametorrent


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Only problem I have with my Antec 900 is that the cable management options could be better. A lot of people who get this case immediately take a dremel and cut two holes, one down by the PSU so you can hide cables behind the mobo tray, and another up near the top for the 8-pin cable to come through. I wish I'd done that before I put mine together, my cables are a mess.

They're nice cases, but if you don't feel like doing a little cutting I'd pick up, say, a CoolerMaster HAF 922 or 690 instead for better cable management.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Ohh, okay. Maybe I'll just do that.

In case I stick with the Antec 900, What tool would I use to cut a hole in the case? A drill?


-Flametorrent


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Any tool that will do the job... A dremel with a cutting wheel, a jig saw, anything that will get the job done. And then sand the edges of the hole so you don't cut your wires, then blast out the case with compressed air and/or a powerful vacuum so you don't have any metal shavings inadvertently causing a short.


Look here for how one guy did it: http://www.overclock.net/case-mod-work-logs/314520-complete-rookie-antec-900-mod.html


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

cases like the antec 900 are good for airflow but improper cable management can impede airflow. This is why cable management is important, impeded airflow can lead to overheating.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

--------------
Final Build:
--------------
Case: Antec Twelve Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
PSU: SeaSonic M12D SS-850 CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Modular
Mobo: ASUS P6T LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard
Ram: CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin Triple Channel Kit
Hd: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5
Gpu: Sapphire Radeon HD 5850
Processor: Intel Core i7 920 Processor
Dvd Writer: Plextor PX-880SA DVD/CD - DVD+R 24x SATA, Lightscribe

Extras::
Razer Lycosa Mirror Gaming Keyboard
Arctic Silver 5 Thermal Compound
-----------------------------------------------

I'm waiting until tomorrow morning to order the modular power supply and case. I'm hoping that newegg does something for New Years so I can get a better deal. 

I'll be following this thread religiously. :]]

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

Thanks for all of your help. After I get my parts, I'll sign this thread as solved. Woot! :]


-Flametorrent


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Never mind? :O

Lmao. I'm pretty excited. 

I'm going to go to harbour freights in the morning for an anti-static wristband and one of those magnetic wristbands for the loose screws.


-Flametorrent


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

enjoy the build ..........I would watch a couple of youtube videos on "computer building" to get you in the groove

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=computer+building&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## tk_icepick (Dec 31, 2009)

You don't need an anti-static wristband. You do need to build this thing far away from carpets, and repeatedly touch metal (like the case) to prevent static discharge.

Also - I noticed your question about high resolutions with an hdtv.
You seem to be unaware that "hdtvs" are _Lower resolution than your 1920x1200 monitor. "1080p" is a non-technical way to say "1920x1080".
For Starcraft 2 and Diablo 3, wait until they come out to worry about a gpu. For Crysis, I'd recommend either an ATI 5850/5870 or Nvidia 275._


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

Haha to get into the groove? Lol, kay. Thanks. xD

I'll be building it on top of a cardboard box, benchmarking on top of the motherboard box.
----------
*@tkicepick:*_ Sweet I don't have to spend any more money then. Woo!
----------
Really? I am aware about it, but 'hm... this monitor I found here says 1080p AND 1920x1200.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3977547&sku=S203-2420

No good?

Oh, and I got the Sapphire Radeon 5850 from directron. :]


-Flametorrent_


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I would reconsider the Plextor optical drive. Plextor (once the best) stopped making drives some time back and they are not a reliable brand anymore. LG is the best writer and Lite-On is the best all around unit.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Not a big deal, you get small bands at the top and bottom of the screen, equal to the 120 pixels difference in the resolution, barely notice them. Or, to put it differently, when 1080p resolution is displayed, there's a wee bit o'screen left over. No worries.


----------



## Flametorrent (Sep 7, 2009)

*@Tyree:* I'll reconsider. Thank you for telling me so promptly. :]

*@grimx133:* 'hm... thank you. That sounds okay. 


-Flametorrent


----------

